# Sinn leather strap 20mm



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

*Sinn leather strap 20mm*


View Advert


Hi, I'm looking to buy a Sinn leather watch strap 20mm. Black or brown. If you have one spare could you PM me please. Thanks in advance.




*Advertiser*

weaselid



*Date*

02/09/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£1,000,000.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

